# [SOLVED] Benefits from overclocking?



## Daniel 1993 (Dec 30, 2008)

I did not know too much about overclocking before I read the sticky and to be honest I don't know too much more now either.
I bought a Acer Aspire 5738ZG* a half year ago and it was not so good for gaming as I was hoping for. How much can the
computer benefit from a "safe" (acceptable risky) overclock? Will it be markable while gaming? Risk vs reward?

And... there are no dumb questions, right? Do I need physical contact with the parts? Because it's a laptop and I guess 
everything is very compact inside and not meant to be touched at all...

*Inten Pentium T4200 Dual-Core 
(2.0GHz, 800MHz FSB)
Nvidia GeForce G105
4GB DDR3 memory
500 GB HDD

Thanks for any answers, and I will aceept it if you tell me to just take one step backwards and be glad I have my cheap Acer at all


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Benefits from overclocking?*

I wouldn't overclock a laptop...
End of, Lol.
Most laptop weren't built for overclocking, don't have the function to.
Or the capabilities.
If you overclock a laptop due to excess heat you are more than likely going to fry your processor, or worse? 

Poyol!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Benefits from overclocking?*

when you overclock all you do is change the bios settings to make things faster, you do not have to touch anything inside the computer.

As poyol said I would not overclock a laptop because of the heat issue. Overclocking increases the heat produced by the cpu and therfore good cooling is needed to stop this.

Laptops get very hot as it is because there isn't much space inside them to have good cooling so overclocking a laptop is not advised.

The risk vs reward with a laptop is more risk than reward, if you want a good pc for gaming and want to overclock it get a desktop or infact build your own system that is designed for overclocking like many of us on here do.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Benefits from overclocking?*

Your laptop probably wont even let you overclock it. 
Only gaming laptops such as alienware will let you overclock laptops, but those laptops are like a desktop shrunk into a laptop case.
Overclocking laptops is just not a good idea, obviously because acer does not let you change the settings in the bios, and laptops do not have good cooling and will heat up fast.


----------



## Daniel 1993 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Benefits from overclocking?*

I find the computer running very silently and cold most of the time, but I maybe want to keep it this way?

Also, I have a insurance on the laptop, if I should burn everything inside... what would they say about that?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Benefits from overclocking?*

they wouldn't payout if it fried it due to changing the settings.

It doesn't matter if you think its cool and silent because it's a laptop so it won't be on the inside. When you overclock you will increase that heat and since your system will probably have some features of the BIOS locked then it maybe hard to do it anyway.

And personally I would not advise it.


----------



## Daniel 1993 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Benefits from overclocking?*



greenbrucelee said:


> It doesn't matter if you think its cool and silent because it's a laptop so it won't be on the inside.


Oh... another laptop I had some time ago could I almost not use without a table because of its heat... wonder how that one was inside 

But I see what you are saying and I will follow your suggestion, I also use it for schoolwork so it could be a bit difficult time when I'm looking for another laptop if I should have fried it.

Thanks to everyone that did bother to answer me


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Benefits from overclocking?*

you should always put a laptop on a table. The term laptop should be banned because putting the thing on your lap, bed or soft material like bedding is actually a fire hazard.

There was a case a few years back where a chinese student fell asleep in a chair with his laptop on his lap. He woke up in terrible pain because the laptop had heated his cotton trousers to a point where they caught fire and he suffered 60% burns to his thighs and legs.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Benefits from overclocking?*

I always tell people when I see them setting the "laptop" down on a material to set it on a book or something of that sort so it can breath.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Benefits from overclocking?*



crucial09 said:


> I always tell people when I see them setting the "laptop" down on a material to set it on a book or something of that sort so it can breath.


exactly how it should be although a table or desk is the best option.


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Benefits from overclocking?*

_This has gone slightly off topic.._
However, 
If you want to use a laptop on your lap (at little expense)..
Without the danger of causing a fire etc, Use a TV Dinner tray,
It is a solid material aloowing vents to function properly by getting rid of excess heat!
Works wonders!

But yeah.. If you actually look in the BIOS, the laptop usually will not have an Advanced CMOS or Voltage Sub menu, therefore overclocking is impossible unless you use third-party software.

This third-party software works by gathering information on your system, (by you inputting your PLL [phase locked loop] number into a field in the software) it will then "normally" give you a 'slide' bar for you to increase certain speeds of things.

*Positives of using 3rd Party*
--------------------------
*Looks easy so an intermediate user can use this type of software.
*Usually won't let you set your system voltages or mulitipliers too high that it will cause damage.
*Reallly user friendly!

*Negatives of using 3rd Party*
---------------------------
*Can be sometimes too easy and beginners not understanding risks are able to do this.
*The Overclock only is in place when the Operating System starts, so might not be able to boot into the OS!


----------



## Daniel 1993 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Benefits from overclocking?*

OK, I should use a table when I have the oppertunity so I wont set myself on fire 

Poyol, now as they finally have got me on other thoughts do you come up with 3rd party software ideas?


----------



## Daniel 1993 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Benefits from overclocking?*

Ehm... I have googled a bit around and have another question, are overclocking the video-card as dangerous as overclocking the processor?

Guide:
http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...sk=view&id=205&Itemid=38&limit=1&limitstart=1


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Benefits from overclocking?*

yes. Increasing the speed of anything has its hazards


----------



## Daniel 1993 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Benefits from overclocking?*

I have understood that there is risk involved with any OC'ing, but is it safer to try to overclock the video-card than the processor?

Do the video-card produce as much heat as the processor? Since you said cooling was the biggest problem with overclocking a laptop?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Benefits from overclocking?*

as I said overclocking has its risks with anything. Graphics cards produce nearly as much heat as the the cpu.

And as I said earlier on I wouldn't overclock anything in a laptop.


----------



## Daniel 1993 (Dec 30, 2008)

OK, marked this as solved now-
Thanks for fast replies.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Plus if you overclock your laptops BUILTIN video card and it burns out your screwed.
Atleast with the processor (unless it was permanently put it) you could change that.
Best of Luck


----------

